# PureFTPd Installation schlägt fehl



## Rolli-Ronny (18. Okt. 2010)

Ich habe heute versuch nach dieser Anleitung ---> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3-p4 ISPConfig3 zu installieren.Soweit hat auch alles geklappt nut wenn ich versuche PureFTPd und  Quota zu installieren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung 



> root@xxxxxxxxxxx:~# aptitude install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Woran kann das liegen?Das ganze installiere ich auf einen VServer von Simply Root.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Auf was basiert der vserver? Openvz / virtupozzo? Erkenst Du daran ob es eine Datei /proc/user_beancounters gibt.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (18. Okt. 2010)

Die Datei /proc/user_beancounters gibt es.VServer ist virtupozzo.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Dann versuch es mal hiermit:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...irtual-machines-without-capabilities-enabled/

Höchstwahrscheinlich hat des pure-ftpd Paket von Ubuntu die gleichen Probleme mit capabilities wie das von Debain unter OpenVZ.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (18. Okt. 2010)

Da kommt folgende Fehlermeldung zu tage



> You must put some "source" Uris in your sources.list


Nur welche Quelle packe ich dort rein?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Poste doch mal die sources.list.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (18. Okt. 2010)

Häää wo ist denn mein Beitrag?



> deb http://ubuntu.simplyroot.de/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe
> deb http://ubuntu.simplyroot.de/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe
> deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2010)

Füge mal die folgenden Zeilen hinzu:


```
deb-src http://ubuntu.simplyroot.de/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe
deb-src http://ubuntu.simplyroot.de/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe
deb-src http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
```
und ruf dann auf:

apt-get update


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (19. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Füge mal die folgenden Zeilen hinzu:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Die Quellen sind schon drin gewesen.Trotzdem funktioniert es nichtHatte davor einen Beitrag geschrieben aber irgendwie ist der wech


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (20. Okt. 2010)

Leider habe ich den PureFTPd immer noch nicht zum laufen bekommen.Schade werde ich dann wohl oder übel wieder Plesk oder Confixx drauf hauen müssen.Trotzdem danke noch einmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2010)

Dann poste doch mal die genauen Fehlwrmeldungen. Exakt dieses setup läuft weltweit bereits zig tausend mal, es sollte also auch auf Deinem Server so zum laufen zu bringen sein.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Okt. 2010)

Fehlemeldungen stehen im ersten Post und zusätzlich erhalte ich diesen



> chmod: cannot access `/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf': No such file or directory
> dpkg: error processing pure-ftpd-mysql (--configure):
> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> ...


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2010)

Versuch mal ein:

apt-get update
apt-get install --reinstall pure-ftpd-mysql

Übrigens würde ein Plesk oder so im Moment auf dem System auch nicht laufen, solange das Paketmanagement System kaputt ist. Denn mit ispconfig hat des aktuell ja noch nichts zu tun.

Schau bitte auch mal mit:

df -h

nach, ob Deine Fetplatte nicht voll ist.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Okt. 2010)

Anscheinend habe ich den Fehler gefunden.In der sourses.list sind lediglich 2 Quellen angegeben und zwar die von Hoster.Die habe ich raus genommen und durch die Debian Quellen ersetzt.Und siehe da jetzt lässt pureftpd ohne Fehler installieren.Jetzt mache ich noch einmal eine komplette neu installation und dann werde ich noch einmal Berichten ob alles läuft.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Okt. 2010)

Installation lief ohne Fehler durch.Beim ersten einloggen Passwort geändert wie es sich gehört.Auf Überwachung geklickt alles Grün sprich auch FTP läuft,dann ausgeloggt und nach 5 Minuten neu eingeloggt und wieder auf Überwachung geklickt und was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da?Genau FTP läuft nicht mehr.Ich kiege die Krise.Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2010)

Reinstallier pure-ftpd bitte mal wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...irtual-machines-without-capabilities-enabled/

das Problem warum das normale pure-ftpd unter openvz nicht läuft ist dass die sog. capabilities nicht eingeschaltet sind. Das kann man zwar ganz einfach machen wenn man den Server selbst betreibt, wenn Du den vserver aber gemietest hast dann ist es unwahrscheinlich dass dein Provider das mal eben so für Dich macht. Daher ist die schnellste Lösung dann einfach pure-ftpd neu zu kompilieren und dabei einfach capabilities auszuschalten, denn er läuft auch gut ohne.

Der Status Monitor wird nur alle 5 Minuten aktualisiert, Dein FTP lief also nie sondern es war nur noch kein Status Update da.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Okt. 2010)

mydns das selbe Problem startet auch nicht mehr.Vermute schon das die Images vom Hoster einen Knall haben.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Reinstallier pure-ftpd bitte mal wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...irtual-machines-without-capabilities-enabled/
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft kein Openvz sondern Virtouzzo und da liegt anscheinend der Hund begraben.


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Okt. 2010)

Machs einfach wie Till es schrieb.. baus nach der Anleitung selber.

bzgl Mydns hatte ich auch mal ein Problem, lag aber nur an der /etc/initd.d/mydns im Howto.
Da gabs bei mir Probleme bei Copy&Paste.
Wenn ich sie von meinem Wiki nahm klappte es immer. Weiß der Geier warum.
Link: http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3#installation_dns_server

Gruß Sven


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (23. Okt. 2010)

Pureftpd läuft jetzt endlich.Nur wo ich nicht klar mit komme ist mit dem Script für mydns.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (24. Okt. 2010)

Wenn ich ISPConfig reconfiguriere läuft mydns komischer weise.Starte ich aber meinen Server neu läuft mydns nicht mehr.Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Okt. 2010)

schaut für mich aus als hätte deine /etc/init.d/mydns einen weg... 
kein chmod +x oder innerhalb der Datei Fehler, Leerzeichen zu viel etc....
update-rc.d mydns defaults durchgeführt ?


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (24. Okt. 2010)

Dann kommt das 



> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mydns missing LSB information
> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
> System startup links for /etc/init.d/mydns already exist.


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Okt. 2010)

lösche mal deine /etc/init.d/mydns
rm -f /etc/init.d/mydns
und nimm sie mal von hier http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3#installation_dns_server
Bitte auch so wie dort beschrieben mit cat erstellen.
Dann nochmal chmod +x und update-rc.d mydns.
Mal schaun ob das hilft.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (24. Okt. 2010)

Nach der Anleitung habe ich es ja gemacht.Jetzt habe ich es noch einmal gemacht wie du gesagt hast mit dem selben ergebnis.Die Fehlermeldung ist die selbige wie in Post 23


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Okt. 2010)

Hm ich mache mal fix meinen Testserver platt und versuch das nachzustellen.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2010)

Da fehlt fir Info für LSB, also in welchen Startlevel er mydns starten soll. Die LSB-Info gehärt an den Anfang des startscripts gleich nach dem #!/bin/sh mit einer leerzeile. Versuch es mal hiermit, die ist zwar vom BIND, sollte aber auch mit mydns funktionieren.:


```
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides:          bind9
# Required-Start:    $remote_fs
# Required-Stop:     $remote_fs
# Should-Start:      $network $syslog
# Should-Stop:       $network $syslog
# Default-Start:     2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop:      0 1 6
# Short-Description: Start and stop bind9
# Description:       bind9 is a Domain Name Server (DNS)
#        which translates ip addresses to and from internet names
### END INIT INFO
```


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (24. Okt. 2010)

Was ich aber gerade festgestellt habe und ich hoffe ich liege richtig.Erstens soll doch eine mydns.conf angelegt werden,die wird bei keinen der Howto´s genannt bzw erwähnt.Zweiten soll doch soweit ich jetzt geleden habe eine mysql Datenbank namens mydns angelegt werden.Auch das wird nirgends erwähnt.Ich habe ein Howto gefunden wo dieses hervor geht.Ich werde es später mal nach diesen machen und sehen was passiert bzw ob dieses funktioniert.
@F4RR3LL wäre super wenn du mal versuchen würdest es nach zu vollziehen,danach Probiere ich es mal nach diesem Howto http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/betreiben-eines-mysql-basierten-dns-servers-mydns/ aus.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2010)

> .Erstens soll doch eine mydns.conf angelegt werden


Diese wird durch den "make install" Befehl angelegt.



> Zweiten soll doch soweit ich jetzt geleden habe eine mysql Datenbank namens mydns angelegt werden


Diese wird in einem ispconfig setup nicht verwendet, da mydns sich direkt mit der ispconfig Datenbank verbindet. Es ist aber wichtig das mydns installiert ist bevor ispconfig installiert wird, da ispconfig die Konfigurationsdatei von mydns anpasst.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (25. Okt. 2010)

Die mydns.conf wird nach dem Heinen Howto nicht angelegt!Und genau diese Datei ist bei mir nicht vorhanden.Funktioniert es deshalb nicht?Nach dem letzten von mir geposteteten Beitrag 29 ja.Ebenso soll mydns ja standard mässig eine Datenbank anlegen unabhängig davon ob ispconfig diese nutzt oder nicht und die ist auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2010)

Vom ISPConfig Projekt sind die perfect setup guides und die sind garantiert vollständig und funktionieren auch. Siehe Liste hier:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

Habe gerade vor ein paar Tegn eine Testinstallation unter Debian 5 nach dem Howto gemacht:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3-p4

und das Tutorial enthält den "make install" befehl der die mydns.conf datei anlegt.

Und Du bist sicher dass Du auch wirklich ein Debian 5 System hast und nicht vielleicht ein debian testing, also faktisch debian 6 System?

Wenn Du mydns bei Dir nicht zum laufen bekommst, dann nimm stattdessen halt BIND:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-debian-5.0-with-bind-and-dovecot-ispconfig-3


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (25. Okt. 2010)

Nein ist definitiv Debian 5 mein Hoster ist nicht so schnell mit neuen Sachen.Ich schaue es mir heute abend an wenn ich wieder im Hause bin und werde dann berichten ob es lief bzw läuft.Werde es aber noch einmal mit mydns versuchen weil der muss doch zum laufen zu bekommen sein.


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> @F4RR3LL wäre super wenn du mal versuchen würdest es nach zu vollziehen


Habe nun die letzten Tage mal bewusst hirnloses copy & paste gemacht.
2x einem Dedi Server. 
2x auf einem OpenVZ virtualisierten Server, dort habe ich lediglich PureFTPd von Hand gebaut. Allerdings auch hirnlos reines copy & paste aus den hier genannten Quellen.

Alle Server / Dienste liefen anschließend anstandslos.

Das einzige was ich vorher gemacht hab, unter Einsatz meines Hirns. Ich habe für ein blankes Debian 5.0 gesorgt. Bei dem einen oder anderen Hoster verbirgt sich ja auch schon in der minimalen Debianinstallation hin und wieder Software die dort in der Grundinstall von CD nicht vorhanden wäre. 
zB Bind ist bei einem Hoster vorinstalliert. Das kann man zwar auch zu seinem Vorteil nutzen. Aber ich wollte bewusst nochmal ein blankes System um zu sehen ob ich eines deiner Probleme nachstellen kann.

Sorry das ich Dir da nix neues, bzw für Dich positives, berichten kann.

Jedoch hab ich auch einen anderen Test gemacht, ich habe auf einem nackten System mydns installiert. Incl benötigter Abhängigkeiten.
Habe als weiteres Paket nur mysql-server dazu gepackt, sonst nix.
Dies führte zu genau den von Dir hier genannten Fehlern.  



Gruß Sven


----------

